# مشكلة عند عمل برنامج زمني لقرية سياحية



## مريم سعد الدين (8 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع ان بأعمل برنامج زمنى على بريمافيرا p6 لقريه سياحية مكونة من 12 نموذج للفيلات وعدد الفيلات بالمشروع لجميع النماذج 2000 فيلا 
السؤال هو كيف اعمل المشروع لل 2000 فيلا و لما اعمله المتابعة (ممكن ظروف الموقع ميلتزمش بالبرنامج بحيث يبداء بفيلا غير الترتيب اللى في البرنامج)ميبنش ان البرنامج متاخر 
مستنى رودودكم الاخوة الأفاضل​


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (8 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة الخير ديه اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى 
ارجوكم الإهتمام""""""""""​


----------



## darweesh8 (8 أغسطس 2010)

واضح اختي مريم انك عملتي run للبرنامج ومن الطبيعي ان تظهر التواريخ مختلفه لذلك يجيب ان تبدأي بعمل تاخير او قيود لبدء او انتهاء العمل لتتوافق تواريخك مع رغبتك

لا تترددي في طلب المزيد من التوضيح


----------



## Jamal (9 أغسطس 2010)

دائما لا يمكن تطبيق الجدول الزمني بحذافيره ولهذا يوجد اب ديت


----------



## the poor to god (11 أغسطس 2010)

عليكى بتقسيم المشروع الى قطاعات كل قطاع على حسب نماذج الفيلات الموجودة فيه و تقومين بمراجعة قسم التسويق عن اى قطاعات سوف تقوم بالبدء بتسويقها وهى التى سوف تبدأى بها ولا تنسى أن كان داخل فى البرنامج scope of work أعمال البنية التحتية فهذا العمل يحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة فى أنشاء المشاريع الجديدة على صور Compound ولا بد ان تستعينى بأصحاب الخبرات فى هذا المجال حتى لا تظلمى نفسك


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (12 أغسطس 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> عليكى بتقسيم المشروع الى قطاعات كل قطاع على حسب نماذج الفيلات الموجودة فيه و تقومين بمراجعة قسم التسويق عن اى قطاعات سوف تقوم بالبدء بتسويقها وهى التى سوف تبدأى بها ولا تنسى أن كان داخل فى البرنامج scope of work أعمال البنية التحتية فهذا العمل يحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة فى أنشاء المشاريع الجديدة على صور Compound ولا بد ان تستعينى بأصحاب الخبرات فى هذا المجال حتى لا تظلمى نفسك



مثل ما المهندس محمد قال بالظبط تقسم لقطاعات و تحت القطاع النماذج و يتم مراعات التحركات بالموقع و التشوينات و يجب تخيل مكان كل ال temp. fac. الخاصة بالمشروع

و الاهم من ذلك أن يكون هناك فريق تنفيذ عنده النيه و القدرة الفنية على إتباع البرنامج و تنفيذه و ليس مجموعه من الاشخاص ضعاف اداريا و سابينها بالبركة

و سيحدث اختلافات كثيره عن الخطة بالموقع .. هذا طبيعي .. و يتم تعديلها اثناء التنفيذ و يجب تنسيق اعمال الخدمات مع اعمال المبانى


----------



## Elassal (13 أغسطس 2010)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> الموضوع ان بأعمل برنامج زمنى على بريمافيرا p6 لقريه سياحية مكونة من 12 نموذج للفيلات وعدد الفيلات بالمشروع لجميع النماذج 2000 فيلا
> السؤال هو كيف اعمل المشروع لل 2000 فيلا و لما اعمله المتابعة (ممكن ظروف الموقع ميلتزمش بالبرنامج بحيث يبداء بفيلا غير الترتيب اللى في البرنامج)ميبنش ان البرنامج متاخر
> مستنى رودودكم الاخوة الأفاضل​



السلام عليكم
الاخوة كفوا و وفوا في موضوع كيفية عمل المشروع .
اما نقطة عدم إلتزام المقاول بالجدول الزمني فهذا شئ عادي و يتطلب تصحيح الout of sequence 
و التي تحصلين علي قائمة به من الschedule report و فيه تقومي بتصحيح ما تغير فقط من علاقات كانت موجودة و ذلك لكي يعكس دائما الحقيقة .
ملحوظة هذا التغيير يكون علي الupdate فقط و ليس الجدول الزمني الاساسي ( baseline)


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (14 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت مريم
البرنامج الزمنى اذا زاد عن 1000 نشاط كان من الصعب متابعته واصبح عديم الفائده ولذلك يجب عمل تقسيم للمشروع وعمل برنامج زمنى لكل جزء على حدى وربط ال resources فقط


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (16 أغسطس 2010)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> الاخت مريم
> البرنامج الزمنى اذا زاد عن 1000 نشاط كان من الصعب متابعته واصبح عديم الفائده ولذلك يجب عمل تقسيم للمشروع وعمل برنامج زمنى لكل جزء على حدى وربط ال resources فقط



مهندس محمد 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و كل عام و انت و جميع الأخوة بخير

يصبح البرنامج عديم الفائدة في حالتين فقط:

1. برنامج زمني ضعيف أو غير قابل للتنفيذ لانه غلط

2. فريق التنفيذ بقيادة مدير المشروع معلمين (مقاولين بلدي) و ليسوا مهندسين

ليس قانون أن كل برنامج زاد عن 1000 نشاط يبقى عديم الفائدة .. لأن على الرغم من أن زيادة عدد الأنشطة بدون داعي من الأخطاء .. إلا أن النقص أيضا من الأخطاء فى البرامج الزمنيه

عملت العديد من البرامج و تابعت الكثير .. و أعتقد أن أكثر من 90% منها أضعاف هذا العدد من الأنشطه .. و كانت ضروره


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (17 أغسطس 2010)

اعتقد ان الموضوع لا ينتهى عند عمل البرنامج الزمنى فقط ولذلك عند عمل برنامج زمنى وعدد الانشطه يزيد عن 1000 نشاط يكون من الصعب جدا متابعته وعمل update له
او عمل cost control يصبح مستحيل او عمل recovery بزيادة ال resources لتدارك التاخير ان وجد فلذلك يجب تقسيم المشروع لمشاريع صغيره يمكن متابعتها جيدا افضل 
ويبقى فى النهاية كل شئ يمكن عمله ولو برنامج به 10000 نشاط ولكن السؤال ما هو الاجدى


----------



## Jamal (29 أغسطس 2010)

هناك مشاريع ضخمة يكون عدد النشاطات 3000 نشاط
وهي شغالة ويتم متابعتها يوميا بشرظ وجود طواقم كافية لذاك حسب الاقسام المتخصصة


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل انا اهنئك انك عملت فى مشروع به 3000 نشاط ولكن هل تعلم انك اذا كان مجرد وضع نسب التنفيذ لهذه الانشطه يستغرق اكثر من 4 ساعات اذا اعتبرت ان وضع نسبه التنفيذ للنشاط يستغرق 5 ثوان للنشاط الواحد
وانك اذا عملت update عد شهر مثلا ووجدت ان المشروع سيتاخر لمدة اسبوع مثلا وطلب منك ان تعمل recovery فلا استطيع ان احدد الوقت الذى ستستغرقه لكى يمكنك تعديل موعد نهاية المشروع بعمل زيادة لل resources للانشطه الحرجه
ولا استطيع ان احدد الوقت اللازم لكى يتم عمل cost control للانشطه بوضع الresources الفعليه لكل نشاط ومقارنته بالمخطط له.
واعتقد ايضا انه اذا كان المطلوب مجرد عمل برنامج زمنى فقط فلا مانع ان يصل عدد الانشطه الى 10000 او اكثر ولكن فى حال طلب برنامج ومنى للشركه يتم عمل update و cost control فلا اعتقد ذلك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الأفاضل 
لعلي من المهندسين الذين قاموا بعمل برامج ضخمة و كبيرة و لكن انا لدي ما اضيفيه بهذا الموضوع
مشروع الفلل ذات العدد الكبير أكثر من 100 و انا قمت بعمل خطة لمشروع 500 فيلا اي اتكلم عن ممارسة انصح بما يلي
1- يوجد كثير من الاخوة المهندسين يقوموا بتقيم البرنامج من خلال عدد الانشطة و هذا مفهوم خاطئ و مضلل 
2- في مشروع الفلل لابد و قولا واحد من تقسيمه الى مراحل و بالتنسيق مع مدير المشروع حصرا و بناء على العقد و مدة التنفيذ و هذا يفيد طبعا بسهولة انتقال الموارد من عمالة و مواد وفق تلك المراحل
3- الجدول الزمني يكون بسيط جدا و wbs تكون لمجموعة غير قليلة من الفلل و يذكر فيها الانشطة الرئيسية فقط و اما نسبة الانجاز للانشطة على سبيل المثال اللياسة ل 100 فيلا فتحسب من خلال جدول اخر بالاكسل يتضمن جميع الفلل و يتم تعبئة البيانات من خلال المشروع اما الرنامج الزمني تحسب من خلاله نسبة انجاز المشروع 
3- يتم المتابعة بالبرنامج الزمني و اتكلم طبعا عن مشروع الفلل الكثيرة طبعا بشكل عام و لو طلبت التفاصيل فهي موجودة في جداول الاكسل التفصيلية
الخلاصة المهم فقط تقسم العمل الى مراحل
اخوكم م ناصر البلخي 
مهندس تخطيط - المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (2 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس / ناصر
ارجو ان تشرح لنا كيف كنت تعمل update لل 500 فيلا
وكيف كنت تعمل cost control
وكيف لا يكون الفكر مضلل كما قلت


----------



## Elassal (2 سبتمبر 2010)

لي راي اسمحوا لي بقوله 
ان العمل في اي مشروع سواء كان 500 او حتي 1000 وحدة لا يتم بهم جميعا في نفس الوقت مهما كانت سوء حالة إدارة الموارد في هذا المشروع و بالتالي فنه يمكن العمل علي هذا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

من واقع خبرتى المتواضعه فى عمل برامج لمشاريع الإسكان سواء بإستخدام بريمافيرا 3 أو 6 أود أن أوضح الآتى 
1- قمت بعمل برنامج متكامل على بريمافيرا 3 لعدد 600 فيلا شامل المرافق بداية" من شبكة الصرف الصحى وحتى 
شبكات التيار الضعيف 
2- قسمت المشروع إلى zones لتكون كل zone عباره عن 60 فيلا تقريبا" ( 10 zones ) 
3- قمت بالرجوع إلى إدارة المبيعات لمعرفة مواعيد التسليم وقمت بالتقسيم مره أخرى إلى 
phases عباره عن 5 عدد الفيلات قد لا يكون مقسم بالتساوى 
هل تعلم أن عدد الأنشطه وصل إلى 53000 نشاط لا يمكن أن تظهر كلها عند فتح البرنامج فى بريمافيرا 3
وكنت أضطر لإستخدام الفلتر لإظهار المنطقه الجارى العمل بها وبإستخدام wbs فى بريمافيرا 3 يمكن 
تقسيم المشروع إلى مشاريع أصغر تحت المشروع الرئيسى وإسمه مثلا" ( قرية الشمس ) 
المشروع الثانى هو مشروع على مساحة 2000 فدان يتكون من 3000 فيلا وعماره وشبكة مترو وملاعب وبحيرات 
بالطبع تم إستخدام بريمافيرا 6 فى هذا المشروع وقد وضعت التخطيط المبدئى للمشروع بتقسيمه إلى 11 مجاوره 
كل مجاوره تعتبر مشروع مستقل وفتحت داتا باز جديده على بريمافيرا 6 وعملت إنتربرايز لهذا المشروع وأضفت 
كل مجاوره على أنها مشروع مستقل والخدمات العامه للمنطقه مشروع منفصل وقمت بتحديد مواعيد بدء كل مجاوره على حسب عقود البيع من إدارة المبيعات وكذلك حسب تقسيم مقاولى الأعمال الترابيه من حفر وإحلال والتى تتجاوز 
12 مليون متر مكعب وكنت أتمنى أن أنهى العمل فى هذا البرنامج لولا تقلبات السوق فأنتم تعلمون أن معظم المشاريع
المنتشره حاليا" وهى الفيلات والمنتجعات تبدء بصوره جيده ثم تتعثر بسبب كثرة المعروض من هذه النوعيه وقلة البيع مما يؤدى إلى تقليص وتعديل الخطط وليس هناك أى شركه تقوم بالبناء دون تحصيل ثمن ما تقوم بتنفيذه من الزبون وأعتذر عن الإطاله


----------



## nasserbalkhi (18 سبتمبر 2010)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس / ناصر
> ارجو ان تشرح لنا كيف كنت تعمل update لل 500 فيلا
> وكيف كنت تعمل cost control
> وكيف لا يكون الفكر مضلل كما قلت


 اخي العزيز
كما ذكر الاستاذ حازم عياد و انا احترم علمه تماما و لي خبرتي بالموضوع
البراميفيرا يقوم بكل شي لكن مع حجم العمل الكبير لابد من الاستعانة بالاكسل يعني نسبة الانجاز في مجموعة 50 فيلا في بند اللياسة تأتي من جدول اكسل يتم ادخال نسب الانجاز فيه لكل فيلا و الحصول على النتيجية و وضعها في البراميفيرا و انا دوما اتكلم عن التسهيل
و شكرا لكم على الاستفسار


----------



## hossni (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخت مريم عليكي بدراسة كيفية عمل wbs للمشروع واعتقد ان شاء الله هتستوعبي ما ذكر بجميع المداخلات السابق


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل
اعتقد ان البرنامج الزمنى للمشروع ليس فقط ان يتم عمله ووضعه فى الدرج او ان يكون حجمه بحجم مجلد ضخم وتكون الوانه زاهيه وكفى
استخدام البرامفيرا لا بد ان يكون مكتملا بمعنى ان تتم متابعة المشروع على الاقل اسبوعيا وتحديد نسب الانجاز ومقارنتها بالمخطط له وعمل recovery فى حالة تاخر المشروع وعمل cost control بوضع التكلفة الفعليه على البرنامج ومقارنتها بالمخطط لها وعمل ال cash flow in & out وتقدير التكلفه الفعليه للمشروع بعد توقيع التكلفة الاسبوعيه ودراسة طلبات الشراء و توريد المواد وتاثيرها على البرنامج وخصوصاitems long lead وتاثير اعتماد المواد والمخططات التنفيذيه على البرنامج وكيفية المطالبه باضافة وقت او تكلفه فى حال تاخير الاعتماد من قبل الاستشارى والكثير والكثير ,,, ولذا اعتقد انه اذا زاد عدد الانشطه عن 1000 نشاط كان من المستحيل ان نستفيد من البرامفيرا بالشكل المطلوب اما اذا كان الهدف عمل برنامج زمنى فقط ووضعه على الرف فيمكن عمل انشطه تبلغ المليون واكثر . ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الفكره


----------



## molateam2 (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم احتمال ردي متاخر لكن احتمال حد تاني يحتاجة. طب عندنا نمازج لي فلل حتتكرر لعدد كبير وتنفيذهم مش مشترط انه يكون بي ترتيب لكن في نفس الوقت عاوزين نعرف الزمن اللي محتاجنة عشان نخلصهم نعمل ايه؟
نبدا واحدة واحدة
اول حاجة حنعمل جدولة زمنية للنماذج الـ 14 كل واحد في مشروع لوحده كدا عرفنا اي فلا لوحدها محتاجة كم من الزمن ولو في اي لحظة عاوزين نعرف بالتفصيل العمل في اي فلا وصل كم بكل بساطه اي فلا حتبدا حنعمل نسخة من برنامج النموزج ونتابع بيه وكدا بنرتاح حتى ولو عندنا مقاولين باطن اي فلا ببرنامجها لي وحده
ثانيا
نعرف الشركة حتنفذ هي ولا بي مقاولين باطن ونحاول نعرف العدد الاقصى من الفلل اللي ممكن يشتغلوه مع بعض (ساعات في قيود مالية بتخليه مش حيقدر ينفذ اكتر من عدد معين) طب لما نعرف هم بيقدرو ينفذو كم في نفس الوقت (طبعا لو عاوز شغل احترافي اقسمهم على طبيعة البنود كم يعني احتمال الشركة تقدر تنفذ 5 فلل اعمال خرسانية مع بعض لكن ماتقدرش تشطب 3 فلل حتة واحدة انت والوضع اللي عندك)
ثالثا
انا عندي عدد الفلل اللي ممكن يتنفذو مع بعض يغض النظر عن اي واحدة وعندي الزمن اللي بحتاجة لاي فلة ممكن اعرف كل الفلل حتاخد حوالي كم من الزمن؟؟ افتكر انها بقت سهلة اقسم عدد الفلل على عدد الفلل اللي ممكن تتنفذ في نفس الوقت واضربهم في متوسط الزمن المحتاجة لتنفيذ الفلة (متوسط الزمن قصدي بيه احتمال النماذج المختلفة بتحتاج ازمان مختلفة فنستخدم متوسط) والزمن اللي حيجيني اضربه في عامل امان يعني اضيف له زمن زيادة على حسب احتمال ان اي ح احتاج لزمن اكتر
رابعا
بقا عندي الزمن الكلي للتنفيذ اعمل ايه عشان ما اظهرش العلاقات بين الفلل؟؟ زمان لما بديت تخطط كنت بتحاول توصل للتفاصيل عشان تظهر العلاقات بين الانشطة يعني مثلا لو قت نشاط صب عمود لو قمت فصلته حتلاقي جواه في انشطة وبينها علاقات طب تعال نلعب العكس بدل مانفصل نجمع بدل ما نقول صب عمود أ1 مثلا تعال نقول صب اعمدة الطابق الارضي لاحظ انك احتمال تصب كل يومين 3 اعمدة والبرانامج بيظهرش ان اي 3 اعمدة انت محتاج تصبهم بكرة 
يبقا لو عملنا نشاط سميناه تنفيذ الفلل ونشاط توصيل الخدمات للفل ونشاط تنفيذ الشوارع للفلل واعطيناه الزمن اللي نحنا حسبناه في الخطوة 3 مش حيفرق او حيظهر فرق في البرنامج طالما ان زمن تنفيذ كل البنود لسا ماتعداش الزمن الكلي. طبعا لو احتجت لتفاصيل حترجع للبرامج الصغيرة للي عملناها في الخطوة 1 

اتمنى ان يكون الحل دا مناسب 
انا دايما بنزل برامج من المنتدى واستفدت منه كتير


----------

